# .

## 777

.  . 
IMG-2b9c05c03f51ce76cd7507099ad7c100-V.jpg


   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 
  - 4302574.53

----------


## 777

> - 4302574.53


.   .     ))
IMG-19e9a331fa24e8660192724ad06863f2-V.jpg

----------


## Valtera

,       ,      .   ,     .
        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     .


  :Mocking: 




> ,


 
      ?
,        
- ,     ,   ?    

   ?
- ,  ? .... 
       -     ,      ,   ....  ?

----------


## Valtera

- .
       VAB.     .    ,    * .                 :Smilie: 
   -         :Wink: 
 ,    .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


- ,     ?

----------


## 777

> - ,     ?


 -      ? ,      ,  .      .....................

 ,    ??

----------


## Arhimed0

> -      ?


  - ,   - 



> ,      ,  .


           -  
- ,  ,  .....    .......

     ,          ,  .      
-   =  = ? ?....      .....




> ,    ??


 ....         .... ! :Biggrin: 
       -      .

----------


## YUM

,    ,       .
 (100%) . HonkawaaranMasterakennuuus
   ,   ,    .
, .
  . ,  ,  "".     . 
   ....
5           .. .
     ,    ,   ""?
- ?
-  ?
  ,   ,   ,         .
            ,     ...- 
   .
 ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

,  

 ""
    ""
 7805604784

----------


## Arhimed0

,   - 
  ,   ,  ,   , ...
-   ?   ?
-   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ,      .   ,     .
>         .


,   , ,  


https://pikabu.ru/story/allo_yeto_oo...aliey__7045868

----------


## buh TD

:
https://www.zercalo.org/news/20873-t...val-svoi-firmy

-  " "   , ,     .        .          -     ,  ,      ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 
  ,     
    ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ""
>     ""
>  7805604784


      :
" 21  2019   " -  .

----------


## YUM

> ,   - 
>   ,   ,  ,   , ...
> -   ?   ?
> -   !


     "" -      .
  "   ".
     !   ,      .
  ,   ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,  .  2017    . ( 2018  )

----------


## buh TD

> ,     
>     ,


        -    .
  ,    )

   -,   ""?
        -      10 ,   2    .
  -   -   -    - , ,  (     -         ).... 
    -    ,     !

        ""...

   -  ""    "+" -      , ..  , "+" ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> , ..  , "+" ...


    ,  ...."  " -    



> -    .


 ,      ,     
      ""  -  ,         -  .
     ,    .           ,      -          ,      ,              ,           - 

   (  ) ?   !
     !

----------


## metalcorvus



----------


## __

-  "".    .   .         ""    .   .    .

----------

